# Confused with Internet



## cheeko914 (Nov 18, 2012)

Recently experiencing computer problems with the internet. I use Internet Explorer mostly. (Periodically Chrome). Out of the blue, upon start up, "istart123" web address automatically fills the address panel & opens. I use to have www.xfinity.comcast.net set up so I would go directly to their home page & have immediate access to email/etc...
I cannot figure how to get this "istart123" removed/deleted/uninstalled.
Tried after opening both Chrome & Internet Explorer for settings to delete & replace the default address upon opening. Was able to go thru the mechanics of deleting & replacing, then clicked "apply".
Reopen the Internet Explorer & Chrome, both defaulted back to the "istart123". Additionally, the pop ups are getting more & more frequent. Also, a lot of times I'll click on an option within a web page & it takes me to a completely unrelated new web site. (Example: This AM was reviewing a car dealership, clicked on a new truck for details & it took me to Kelly Blue Book) Any easy fixes or should I just trash the computer & start anew. Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------

